# Color/genetic chances



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So... I have a black and red west German showlines male. When bred to a sable, we get a mix of sables and black&red
Now we are debating on another black and red, where both parents are black and red (one more blanket back, one saddle back)
Or a solid black (with a sable parent and a solid black parent, both with bi color or black and red ancestors)
I presume with the other black and red pup from similar show lines we will be pretty sure of all black and red pups. 
What about if we go with the solid black?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You need to look at the pedigree and then look at the genetics color chart.

Ehret German Shepherds - Breeding Announcements


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

So, that chart says a solid black, doesn't matter what color the parents are, they are a+a
And the male is black and red 12 generations... I guess then it falls to whether the black masks sable


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

White is the masking gene. Black does not mask anything. Black is just black. 

Each puppy gets one color gene from each parent. If there is nothing but black/tans in the males pedigree then each puppy will get an "a" and a "as". Making them "as + a" and they will all be black and tan.

However, if that black/tan has a gene that has been riding thru the generations (as +a or as +at) then you could have other colors.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Your dog has 2 genes for black and red....other than when bred to a sable, he will produce black and red/tan/brown - he has no other color gene to offer....

Lee


----------



## VaBeachFamily (Apr 12, 2005)

Ok. Well awesome. Now that I have read this I understand better the chart. I was reading it wrong the entire time. 
We have decided to go with the black and red pup. The solid black was gorgeous and is ready sooner but the pedigree on the black and red suits is better. Now to hope there is a high drive girl in the litter!!!


----------

